# Eating Whiting



## piscesman

Not looking to start a debate but here goes. I tried eating whiting a few years ago but couldn't get past the oily flavor in the meat. I thought I cooked it wrong but same thing next time. Does whiting normally tast oily??? I don't like and can't stand the oily flavor. Any suggestions for cooking. Also how well do they fillet??? Just started getting the "knack" and didn't fillet them back then. Thanks for any help.................
Kim:fishing::--|


----------



## TimKan7719

I am not sure how you cooked them. I dont find Whiting as an Oily fish at all. Here are some of the ways that I cook whiting that I have caught.

make an egg wash with eggs and milk,take the fillets of whiting and wet in the egg wash then place them in a mix of Breadcrumbs and seasoning then fry.

Or I make a beer batter and fry

Or I put them in a pan with some butter and aromas and fry

or I wrap them in foil with spices and butter and grill

or put them in a glass baking pan with butter and seasoning and bake.

Those are just many of the ways i have cooked whiting have never had a problem with it being oily. I find it to be a great tasting flaky white meat.
Tight Lines,
Tim


----------



## c0ch3s3

whiting fried up in a nice house autry or salt-and-pepper batter has always been GREAT for me. not oily at all.

i have to ask, are you sure they were whiting? i know you probably are sure, but ive never heard anyone refer to whiting as an oily fish.


----------



## bigdaddy7075

Personally I dont filet my whiting I like the bones in mine (adds flavor). When I cook mine its never oily at all. 

I use house autry seafood breader...add some ol bay garlic n herb seasoning...and add some lemon pepper (mix together).

Cover fish real good with breader mix

Fry in Vegetable oil. Fry them hard. Nothing like good crispy fish!!!!!

Get some bread and hotsauce and your GOOD TO GO!!!!!


----------



## Flytyingguy1

Whiting are not oily at all. 
I fillet them dip them in egg wash & then in flour & sprinkle with Old Bay seasoning & fry them up.


----------



## abass105

Are you certain the fish you were eating was a whiting? I have found whiting to be one of the tastiest fish around. Battered with House Autry and fried unit golden brown. That is a hard combination to beat.


----------



## piscesman

I'm 100% postitive they were whiting. Maybe calling them oily was incorrect. How about a mild fishy flavor?? I never had them before when I tried them then. How would you compare them to the taste of perch?? Same or different?? Just trying to get a handle on them when I come down in 4 weeks. Since then I have improved my filleting skills and proper cooking of fish. Thanks for all the replys................
Kim:fishing:


----------



## The Skink

whats a perch?
you eat limbs that birds sit on?:--|


----------



## The Skink

We ate fresh Whiting tonite on the pier.....MM Good


----------



## SmoothLures

Whiting are great...nice white meat, not oily/fishy at all... Fillet, cut the ribcage out, pat dry, dust in flour shaking off excess, dredge in egg wash, cover with Panko or regular breadcrumbs, pan or deep fry til golden brown.


----------



## scnative

I use cornmeal and/or crushed pecans and fry up.


----------



## Flytyingguy1

Perch is one of the sweetest tasting fish you'll find but it's a fresh water fish. A cousin of the Walleye.
Sounds like you don't eat to much fish. Whiting are pretty good.


----------



## surfsidesativa

I'm the only one that brines them overnight?

I brine in salt water 24 hrs in the fridge after removing guts and rinsing well. Then I hit with old bay and fill cavity with onions and lemon slices. Wrap in tin foil and cook @350 for maybe 25 minutes. Above average eating IMO


----------



## TimKan7719

I brine mine as well. Normally before I fry them. if I am freezeign I lightly salt them then freeze.
Tight Lines,
Tim


----------



## piscesman

Sounds like whiting is comparable to perch for eating. Now I'll be keeping the ones I catch when I come down. SKINK, I'm surprised you never heard of perch. Aren't there any perch in SO CAROLINA fresh waters??? Since I live just west of Albany,NY I don't have much of a chance catching salt water fare. See you <4 weeks..............
Kim:fishing:


----------



## Salt in My Veins

Had whiting last night. Mrs. Salt uses Zatarain's Fish Fry. We like a little zing in our food. Comes from living long enough on the Gulf Coast, I guess. She doesn't use a wash or anything. She just plops the whiting in the mix and fries 'em up. Yum!!! Works real good with oysters too!!! 



piscesman said:


> Aren't there any perch in SO CAROLINA fresh waters???
> Kim:fishing:


Hey Skink! What's this "Fresh Water" these guys are talkin' 'bout? Is it like when you sweet talk yer lady and she says yer just fresh?


----------



## Capt. Hook

I just moved to this area last fall from Massachusetts, whiting are wonderful eating, I think of whiting as the haddock of the south, being slightly sweeter and not oily.


----------



## SmoothLures

We are overrun with white perch in freshwater, and have a handful of yellow perch I believe y'all are talking about. They do better in colder water, so we don't have a big population.


----------



## bottomfeeder

I never ate a Whiting I didnt like.I soak them in a little salt if I am eating them the next day,but otherwise they soak in a little house salt til they go in the batter.


Perch are a colder water fish.....and yes they eat good.


----------



## Smashed

Whiting is one of the mildest, sweetest fishes you can find, so maybe you weren't cooking them right. Brining will help if you find the flavor too strong (which you shouldn't), but I like mine fresh. 

However, I'll trade a cooler full of whiting fillets for a handful of pompano fillets any day.


----------



## TimKan7719

Smashed said:


> However, I'll trade a cooler full of whiting fillets for a handful of pompano fillets any day.


You got yourself a deal there buddy. I can get a handful of Pompano in 2 or 3 fish. I got a big cooler.
Tight Lines,
Tim


----------



## qcangler

I fished Cherry Grove Pier last year and saw an elderly man walking up and down the pier asking if anyone was catching whiting. My wife and I laughed(thought it was funny). A week later, we caught, fried and ate our very FIRST whiting for breakfast along with grits and eggs...OMG! Now WE are the ones walking the pier asking ..."anyone catching whiting?".


----------

